# Is it the truck or the tires?



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a dumb question, but one that drives me nuts. I have a 1999 chevy silverado 1500 
with stock sized 265 cooper discovery mud tires, vs a 2007 dodge 2500 with a diesel
engine, 35 inch toyo mud tires, 6 inch lift and a heavy fiber glass shell on the back. the issue I have is when it snows and the streets become covered, I can drive my chevy to the gates of hell and back without ever putting it in 4wd. The dodge can't even get out of the drive way with out fish tailing all over the neighbors front lawn.(exaggeration). I have even fish tailed down provo canyon in the dodge with a trailer full of atv's, giving me heart attack. Is it the tires; being toyo's, the size of tire, the contact patch, or the truck might be top heavy? Has anyone else been happy with their toyo tires? I can't stand how they ware or the traction I get from them. I'm thinking of trading them in while there is still tread left.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you varied the tire pressure in them?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I really try to maintain the same pressure for ware. but now that you have mentioned it, I do run at a higher pressure to keep off the side tread. they are "E" rated tires, so "I can pump them up"(slap) to 80 psi. this could be a major problem. I don't run 80 though some where around 60 and even all the way around. I have 12,000 miles on these toyo tires and they are starting to run thin. I tired of paying alignment fees, when they tell me nothing is wrong. as you might be able to tell, I named my girl pirelli. I'm a tire freak and I'm starting to hate toyo tires.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a Ford that hated General Grabbers but loved General Wildcats. It was like driving two different trucks.

Next time it snows, I'd drop them down to 50PSI. If the rubber on the tire is really hard you need to get some flexing. You may have to drop the pressure only during the storms and then pump them back up to get the best of both worlds. 

Then again that Dodge may just hate those Toyo's.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

its the Dodge.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Like Loke said its the Dodge. More weight on the front end of a diesel then a gas, less to do with the make of truck, just a weight issue.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tires are big part of it. Toyo MT's suck on hard pack snow or ice.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Your biggest issue is weight. There's a disproportionate weight balance between the front and the back of the truck. You have more problems with the Dodge because it does have the diesel engine which makes the front tires grab and hold better than the back. Because the back tires can't grip as well, they come off the road a fraction of an inch when it is icy or there is snow which in turn increases hydroplaning and fishtailing while in 2 wheel drive and even all wheel drive. I would suggest buying bags of salt and loading them in the bed of the truck as far back as possible. Get quite a few bags. It's like having a rear wheel car in the snow. Good luck and hopes this helps!


JCR


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for the input. I was hoping the nice leer shell I bought would help, but oh well. I go with some weight distrabution.


----------

